# Pasty butt?



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I have one of my hens that has white on a couple feathers bellow her vent. I saw her act like she was going to poop but didn't see anything come out. And she kinda flexed for a second. I didn't look at the time but what could this be?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

The white you are seeing are urates...chicken urine, most likely.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> The white you are seeing are urates...chicken urine, most likely.


Is it possible she is having trouble pooping? I feed FF


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

She could be having trouble with being egg bound and the only thing getting past is the urine. Is she just standing around, straining? Is she walking with a bit of a waddle? If not, it's not likely she is egg bound. 

Do you have any medical type gloves? You can insert a finger gently into her vent and if there is an egg blocking her fecal elimination, you will be able to palpate it through the wall of the rectum.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bee said:


> She could be having trouble with being egg bound and the only thing getting past is the urine. Is she just standing around, straining? Is she walking with a bit of a waddle? If not, it's not likely she is egg bound.
> 
> Do you have any medical type gloves? You can insert a finger gently into her vent and if there is an egg blocking her fecal elimination, you will be able to palpate it through the wall of the rectum.


No she is walking around fine. I haven't noticed anything odd besides that. Ill check her when I go out in a bit. Thanks for the info. I'm glad I'm a person that doesn't get queasy over things like that. Animals are just my thing lol


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

If she's acting just fine otherwise, it's likely all is well. Sometimes they just have more watery urates in the summer heat from more water consumption and with the consumption of moist feed.


----------

